# Spider Problem



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Recently we've had quite a few spiders roaming around the apartment. Usually I'm not the type to freak out if I see one because I find that spiders usually control the population of any other bugs that may have gotten in. I also have a slight fear of them, but it's pretty particular. Some types I'm fine with and others just freak me out. Anyways there's a lot of them. Honestly I almost feel like I'm in a horror movie :-/ It seems like everywhere I turn there's a couple spiders hanging off a light, crawling down a wall etc. All different kinds too, little ones and bigger ones. 

The apartment my boyfriend and I live in is older but we've lived here for a couple years without bug problems before. The front door opens up to the outside and is not sealed very well at all, so that could be an issue. Otherwise I don't know how they're all getting in. Or why, because we keep a pretty dang tidy house. I don't want this many in here though. It's slightly terrifying lol. Anyone have tips for getting rid of them and/or preventing more from getting in? 

I jokingly say I'm going to set the rats loose on them....but I don't know if they'd even be interested let alone if they might be toxic to them or something. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

You could always call some exterminators and tell them, look, I have pet rats but I also have a spider problem, what can you do for me?

They might say they have something, they might not. The key is to find something that is supposedly "rattie safe" but remove your rats and their cage(s) while the house is being sprayed, of course. This way, they don't directly experience it and any leftover residue should be "rat safe" - though you should clean down areas where they're going to be or wait a week or so before bringing them back into it. I know some people do end up getting exterminators to come around with rats, but I'm not sure how it works exactly - that would just be my suggestion. 

I wouldn't let your rats eat them. Their bodies are so little I can't imagine what enough venom to irritate human skin would do to them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Ewww, I hate spiders too. *shudders*


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Only advice I could give would be to look into this stuff. http://www.amazon.com/Diatomaceous-Earth-Food-Grade-50/dp/B00025H2QS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top does not have to be this particular brand but make sure it is the food grade kind which is non toxic to pets even if digested. When we had a millipede infestation in the basement, we used this stuff and it worked brilliantly. I believe it also works well on spiders and basically most creepy crawlies. It is kind of an awful way to die but if you are genuinely terrified, it might be a good solution.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone. At the moment we're working on sealing up the windows to hopefully prevent further entry, and getting rid of the ones we do see. Fingers crossed it won't get any worse but if it does we'll have to look into purchasing something. Ugh it's not that I have a problem with a couple spiders here and there, but the sheer volume of them is kind of concerning lol


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have an excessive amount of other bugs crawling around? Like moths, flies, or mosquitos? If you remove the food source the spiders are likely to leave too. Also, if it's starting the get cold where you live than the spiders are probably just coming inside for the warmth. So sealing the windows is definitely a good place to start!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with Mrs.Brisby, the fact that your house is probably warmer than the outside means that bugs are coming in and with them comes the predators. I know you said you've lived in the place for a couple of years, but every year is different for each ecosystem. I'm honestly not sure if diatomaceous earth works on spiders as I've never used it for that, but you should definitely do your research on it since it's fine for mammals to ingest (great natural cure for tape worm in dogs btw) as long as it's food grade. Otherwise, work with an exterminator to see what you can do or if you've got friends or family in town, relocate for a couple of days while you bomb the house. You should definitely also get the seal around your door fixed; they have the supplies at lowes or home depot and it's usually something you peel a strip off of and stick on, easy fix. Check windows and screens too.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Mrs. Brisby: We have had other insects, like moths and ladybugs, inside as well so it makes sense that they would be attracted in for that reason. And also because the days have been warmer than usual I'm guessing they might be living longer than they normally do, but need somewhere to go when it gets too cold. Too busy overreacting to think that through! lol 

kksrats: I'll definitely have to look into those door strip things. I'm not particularly handy, but it sounds like something even I could manage lol It would also be nice to keep more heat in during the winter...so double bonus


----------

